# Dallas/Fort Worth..Any Meetups?



## DavidSR (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wondering..I'm not sure how many of us are on here, but let's make it known!!! Any meetups scheduled any time soon? Or is everyone waiting on warmer weather?


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, there are a few of us around, but we haven't ever got together.  There is a Dallas Photography group that I am a part of outside of the forum and it is very active, with a lot of really cool events coming up.


----------



## DavidSR (Oct 29, 2008)

I have seen that forum and I'm now a member, but unfortunately I can't access that page from this computer..if ya know what I mean


----------



## chemqueen (Nov 30, 2008)

A hobby of mine...driving till I'm lost, taking photos, and trying to find my way back.  I'm game for driving if anyone else in the area is interested.  Maybe 12/6, meet in Richardson/Plano?


----------



## questor886 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll be back in North Dallas about the middle of Dec. Would love to get together with folks from the forum. Depending on the weather how about a Sat or Sun lunch and an outing downtown chasing shadows or something to that effect?


----------



## DavidSR (Dec 8, 2008)

chemqueen said:


> A hobby of mine...driving till I'm lost, taking photos, and trying to find my way back. I'm game for driving if anyone else in the area is interested. Maybe 12/6, meet in Richardson/Plano?


 
I just did that this a few days ago and MAN..did I have trouble finding my way back..lol..it took me a little while, but I finally found my way home .

I'm possibly down for a meetup, but maybe we should wait for warmer weather? I'm not a cold weather person


----------



## SHWELL (Dec 12, 2008)

Just adding a comment:

I was in Dallas last weekend (12/4-12/7) and I really enjoyed walking through downtown and taking a few shots.. You guys/gals have a beautiful city.. The trolly was a great ride and the scenery was outstanding as well...


----------



## xomikronx (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone doing shooting during all this fog we're getting?  It's GREAT!  

Any meet-ups this coming month?


----------



## Fraggo (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm game for any meet ups around the DFW area. lets get something going, or some sort of theme shoot.


----------



## jseoung (Feb 1, 2009)

I am up for it...the last thing i did was with another person that i set up...with 2 other person we went to tuner fall and hike for 7 hours and took picture.....i should post those pix up


----------

